# Hi



## surfester (Jun 20, 2013)

A great hey!

Is anyone visiting this from chennai?


----------



## Rashmi.adit (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Surfester

Where do you live in Chennai. Have you managed to find the outdoor activities that interest you ?!


----------



## ali395 (Aug 2, 2013)

surfester said:


> A great hey!
> 
> Is anyone visiting this from chennai?


I m visiting in dec 2013


----------



## surfester (Jun 20, 2013)

I was thinking to have a chennai group meet


----------



## ali395 (Aug 2, 2013)

surfester said:


> I was thinking to have a chennai group meet


Tell me more about it


----------

